
Google, privacy and Street View - markbao
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2008/07/google_privacy_and_street_view.html
======
ulf
You can really like a lot of things about Google, and I still assume that they
take "Dont be evil" seriously, but at some point their gathering of
information becomes nothing but scary. Even if they keep their efforts up, I
think we will face multiple problems through that total concentration of
information.

~~~
jrockway
Google is just one buyer of these sets of photographs. Google shares them with
the world, the other buyers use them for some purpose you don't hear about
behind closed doors.

Who's evil?

Anyway, I don't see how opening up our society is a bad thing. For years,
people have been afraid to be themselves because of taboos. When Google (or
whatever) makes it clear that everyone else is just as weird as you, maybe we
can stop being so secretive and embrace our real human nature.

